# صلاة تقال فى الصباح



## m.fyez (22 يوليو 2008)

طلبة تقال فى بداية اليوم
يارب اجعله يوما مباركا - يوم نقى نرضيك فيه - يوم تحل فيه بروحك تمسك بأيدينا وتقود أفكارنا - يوم لا تسمح أن نلوثه بشىء من الخطايا - كل عمل نعمله فى هذا اليوم اشترك يارب فيه لنصمت نحن وتعمل انت كل شىء - ليكن هذا اليوم يارب يوم سعيد - اطبع فيه بسمة على كل وجه وفرح كل قلب أدخل بنعمتك فى التجارب وأعطى المجربين معونة - إنعم على الجميع بالسلام والراحة أعطى رزقا للمعوزين - شفاء للمرضى - عزاء للحزانى أعطنا بركة التعب المقدس وشركة الروح القدس فى كل أعمالنا . استجب يارب لأنك مخلص المتوكلين عليك من كل قلوبهم أعطنا يارب أن لا ننسى حنانك علينا وإجعلنا نشعر بعنايتك فى كل لحظة من حياتنا - يارب لن يتعمق إيمانى إلا بعطفك على .. حبك يارب يسبق صلواتنا - أنا يارب مستسلم لمحبتك - يا معين من ليس له معين انت وحدك قادر على كل شىء لن يعسر عليك شىء يا صانع الخيرات يا محب البشر - انت وحدك قوتى وبهجتى وقدرتى . 
يا من يدبر كل شىء بحكمة حبا للبشر ويوزع على الجميع ما ينفعهم لأن هكذا طبيعتك يارب عندما تعطى بسخاء ولا تعير . 
واجعلنا يارب مستحقين أن نقول لك بنغم البنين يا أبانا الذى فى السموات ....،  ....


----------



## rabroba (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة تقال فى الصباح*

_*آمين يارب​*_


----------



## Ramzi (4 أغسطس 2008)

m.fyez قال:


> طلبة تقال فى بداية اليوم
> يارب اجعله يوما مباركا - يوم نقى نرضيك فيه - يوم تحل فيه بروحك تمسك بأيدينا وتقود أفكارنا - يوم لا تسمح أن نلوثه بشىء من الخطايا - كل عمل نعمله فى هذا اليوم اشترك يارب فيه لنصمت نحن وتعمل انت كل شىء - ليكن هذا اليوم يارب يوم سعيد - اطبع فيه بسمة على كل وجه وفرح كل قلب أدخل بنعمتك فى التجارب وأعطى المجربين معونة - إنعم على الجميع بالسلام والراحة أعطى رزقا للمعوزين - شفاء للمرضى - عزاء للحزانى أعطنا بركة التعب المقدس وشركة الروح القدس فى كل أعمالنا . استجب يارب لأنك مخلص المتوكلين عليك من كل قلوبهم أعطنا يارب أن لا ننسى حنانك علينا وإجعلنا نشعر بعنايتك فى كل لحظة من حياتنا - يارب لن يتعمق إيمانى إلا بعطفك على .. حبك يارب يسبق صلواتنا - أنا يارب مستسلم لمحبتك - يا معين من ليس له معين انت وحدك قادر على كل شىء لن يعسر عليك شىء يا صانع الخيرات يا محب البشر - انت وحدك قوتى وبهجتى وقدرتى .
> يا من يدبر كل شىء بحكمة حبا للبشر ويوزع على الجميع ما ينفعهم لأن هكذا طبيعتك يارب عندما تعطى بسخاء ولا تعير .
> واجعلنا يارب مستحقين أن نقول لك بنغم البنين يا أبانا الذى فى السموات ....، ....


 


اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

† لنصمت نحن وتعمل انت كل شىء †

صلاه رائعه اخي الله يبارك فيك ...​


----------



## *malk (4 أغسطس 2008)

*جميييييييلة اوى الصلاة*

*ميرسى*


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا خالص واذكرونا فى صلواتم اخيكم الخاطى            
++++++++++رومانى ج ج ++++++


----------

